# Leere Ordner im Windows Explorer kennzeichnen



## HeinerK (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:

In unserem Unternehmen haben wir für neue Projekte ein recht umfangreiches und hierachisch tief gegliedertes Template. Das ist ein Ordner, der wiederum bis auf die 5. Ebene Unterordner enthält. Alles ist bei Projektbeginn leer und wird dann im Laufe der Zeit mit Dokumenten gefüllt.

Das Problem ist das Navigieren in dieser Ablage. Viele Ordner sind ja - und bleiben häufig auch - leer. Es wäre schön, wenn diese leeren Ordner (im Sinne von: enthält keine Dateien) im Windows Explorer gekennzeichnet werden könnten. So wären die befüllten Ordner schneller erkennbar und man würde schneller dorthin finden wo man hinmöchte. Nämlich dorthin, wo Dokumente abgelegt sind.

Gibt es ein Setting oder ein Addon, das eine derartige Kennzeichnung ermöglicht?

Auf den meisten Rechnern im Netzwerk ist ein Windows XP SP3 installiert.

Beste Grüße - HeinerK


----------



## wine211 (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo 
ich habe das selbe Problem.
hast du inzwischen was gefunden?


----------



## ComFreek (19. Februar 2012)

Dazu müsste man ein kleines C++-Programm schreiben, welches Shell Icon Overlay für leere Ordner bereitstellt.

Hier wurden schon mal diese Frage gestellt: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5682891/c-icon-verlay-over-all-empty-folders-shell-icon-overlay

Und hier ist einen allgemeine Anleitung für Shell Icon Overlays: http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/7484/How-to-overlay-an-icon-over-existing-shell-objects


----------

